# Mastermind Meets The Husqvarna 3120



## Mastermind (Jun 19, 2012)

Here we go folks. A brand spanking new 3120....

















First things first......this green coil must go.






We replaced it with a 272XP coil.






Then we had Bertrand add a high side metering adjustment screw to the carb. As you can see the air filter base must be modified to clear the screw.











We need to open that up some......huh?


----------



## Axlerod74 (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice.................I see you totally cleaned the bench off for this one!


----------



## Bluefish (Jun 20, 2012)

Here we go again... Can't wait to see what you are up to this time. Thanks for sharing, 
Russ


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 20, 2012)

This lathe may be small, but it works well for what I do.....











Cut the squish band and shaved .060 from the base.






The squish clearance wound up at .024


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 20, 2012)

Axlerod74 said:


> Nice.................I see you totally cleaned the bench off for this one!



We covered the benches with galvanized sheet steel. :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 20, 2012)

I didn't make a video of the saw totally stock. By the time I got this big chunk of maple the carb was in Canada. So...here it is wearing a 32" bar, 3/8 LGX and an 8 pin. The engine and muffler are stock at this point but the coil is unlimited and the carb had been modded. 

Tuned to 12,200...

[video=youtube;nzSsnYT9st8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzSsnYT9st8[/video]


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 20, 2012)

I like the upward turn on the intake side of the upper transfers. Got to get that exhaust rotation happening early.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 20, 2012)

He didn't clean the benches off, it's just that mammoth saw squashed everything that was on it. 

Them things are behemoths...


----------



## Axlerod74 (Jun 20, 2012)

Galvanized steel to reinforce the benches..............:lifter:

That's a serious saw!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 20, 2012)

A couple shots of the exhaust.











A lot of chips came outta this beast. I can hardly wait to see how it runs tomorrow.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 20, 2012)

A little port matching....


----------



## deye223 (Jun 20, 2012)

as usual bloody nice work randy. cheers:dribble:


----------



## young (Jun 20, 2012)

so what you like working on more this or 880?


----------



## cowroy (Jun 20, 2012)

hugh hmmm.....videos must be put up asap opcorn:


----------



## Graham99 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Cutting the squish*

Hi Randy,

You did well getting that cylinder into your lathe, must have been close under the cross slide.

When you cut the squish and machine the base, how are you coming up with the difference to machine? I am assuming if you took 30 thou off the base, then machined the squish the same it would be a no gain position.

I'll go and do some searches and try and understand this facet some more.

Regards
Graham


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 20, 2012)

young said:


> so what you like working on more this or 880?



A saw is a saw is a saw........... :msp_wink:



Graham99 said:


> Hi Randy,
> 
> You did well getting that cylinder into your lathe, must have been close under the cross slide.
> 
> ...



The cross slide is at the end of the jug so I just have to clear the mandrel at that point. Also the lathe has been modified to allow the cross slide to back up further from the lathe centerline....that helps with setup as well.

To answer your question Graham. I check squish without a base gasket, then determine how much additional squish clearance I would need to lower the cylinder enough to allow me to get the intake timing where I want it. 

On this engine the squish was at zero without a base gasket and I wanted to lower the intake floor about .080"/2mm. 

I didn't want to take quite that much from the cylinder base (too much compression) so I cut the squish band to achieve a squish clearance of .085"/2.16mm and then removed .060"/1.52mm from the base. I then had to lower the intake floor a bit further to get the number I was looking for on the intake timing. 

Clear as mud?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 20, 2012)

randy , its not the size of your lathe that matters ,its how you use it ............


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 20, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> randy , its not the size of your lathe that matters ,its how you use it ............



LOL.....I reckon that's the truth. I got a 12" X 36" Craftsman Atlas from Scooterbum that I'm working to restore.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jun 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> LOL.....I reckon that's the truth. I got a 12" X 36" Craftsman Atlas from Scooterbum that I'm working to restore.



You mean I've been tellin' all the girls it's 6 when it really is 12?







Parts on the way.
Did ya' ever run across any spikes for the 357XP?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 20, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> You mean I've been tellin' all the girls it's 6 when it really is 12?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I did. I just couldn't remember who needed em.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yes I did. I just couldn't remember who needed em.



Shouldn't you be posting a vid or something???
opcorn:


----------



## timmcat (Jun 20, 2012)

Let me get this right, you have a customer who bought a 3120 and didn't think it had enough power?:jawdrop:

Nice job otherwise, Is the end user going to stick with 3/8 or go for the .404 to harness the power?


----------



## Warped5 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sure it's a nice saw, but without the vid we have no real evidence that anything was done .... 

opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 20, 2012)

timmcat said:


> Let me get this right, you have a customer who bought a 3120 and didn't think it had enough power?:jawdrop:
> 
> Nice job otherwise, Is the end user going to stick with 3/8 or go for the .404 to harness the power?


I don't find a stock MS880 at all impressive either. .404 is not required on this kind of saw. I run a 3/8 9-pin on my ported 084.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 20, 2012)

Warped5 said:


> Sure it's a nice saw, but without the vid we have no real evidence that anything was done ....
> 
> opcorn:



Welp I have been on the phone trying to stop a package that left here heading to.....you. 

It seems my son-in-law packaged the wrong saw.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jun 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> A saw is a saw is a saw........... :msp_wink:
> 
> To answer your question Graham. I check squish without a base gasket, then determine how much additional squish clearance I would need to lower the cylinder enough to allow me to get the intake timing where I want it.
> 
> ...



So I understand your methode of lowering the intake floor, but what I do not know is what effect does this have on the performance of the engine. The intake is obviously open longer but why lower it?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Welp I have been on the phone trying to stop a package that left here heading to.....you.
> 
> It seems my son-in-law packaged the wrong saw.



That's something I've always been scared of doing!


----------



## Warped5 (Jun 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That's something I've always been scared of doing!



How could Randy's SIL be packaging saws for you? :msp_confused:


----------



## timmcat (Jun 20, 2012)

3000 FPS said:


> So I understand your methode of lowering the intake floor, but what I do not know is what effect does this have on the performance of the engine. The intake is obviously open longer but why lower it?



You could raise it but you would also have to cut the piston to have it make any difference. The intake works by opening from the bottom first so if you want more duration or need to maintain duration after a change in the cylinder position then lowering the floor is the way to accomplish it.


----------



## morgaj1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I didn't make a video of the saw totally stock. By the time I got this big chunk of maple the carb was in Canada. So...here it is wearing a 32" bar, 3/8 LGX and an 8 pin. The engine and muffler are stock at this point but the coil is unlimited and the carb had been modded.
> 
> Tuned to 12,200...
> 
> [video=youtube;nzSsnYT9st8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzSsnYT9st8[/video]



Randy, you could sue those legs for non-support :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 20, 2012)

morgaj1 said:


> Randy, you could sue those legs for non-support :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL I've been waiting for a comment on on my bird legs. 

They look like two toothpicks stuck in a tater. :msp_sad:

I've got the muffler done........we've been working on a Poulan 4000 that will not stop starving for fuel. 

I'm thinking the intake block gasket is fubar. We shall see.....it's not leaving till it's right.


----------



## Majorpayne (Jun 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> LOL I've been waiting for a comment on on my bird legs.
> 
> They look like two toothpicks stuck in a tater. :msp_sad:
> 
> ...



I thought you were riding a chicken.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 20, 2012)

Majorpayne said:


> I thought you were riding a chicken.



I thought he hired an ostrich to do the testing


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I don't find a stock MS880 at all impressive either. .404 is not required on this kind of saw. I run a 3/8 9-pin on my ported 084.



I'm probably the odd guy out here, but I always liked .404 on the BIG saws... As in over 6 cube... Just seems more appropriate...And forgiving in the field...


----------



## promac850 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I'm probably the odd guy out here, but I always liked .404 on the BIG saws... As in over 6 cube... Just seems more appropriate...And forgiving in the field...



My McCulloch 250 (80cc) wears .404 on a 24" from the factory. (well, I'll admit it is currently wearing a 18" bar with .404 since I should get a new chain for the 24")

Obviously, it has more low end balls than a 372 or the like. Top end rpm balls, no... but gobs and gobs of torque balls.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jun 20, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I'm probably the odd guy out here, but I always liked .404 on the BIG saws... As in over 6 cube... Just seems more appropriate...And forgiving in the field...



Don't have to sharpen as often either..........ummmm............ less to sharpen also.
Your not the odd man out.


----------



## mweba (Jun 20, 2012)

morgaj1 said:


> Randy, you could sue those legs for non-support :hmm3grin2orange:



Looks to me as if he shaves :taped:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 20, 2012)

Still sorting out the carb tune....it's tough to get lean enough.


----------



## Graham99 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> A saw is a saw is a saw........... :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The machining part is actually quite simple, and I understood why you did what you did. You wanted to lower the intake port, but couldnt take it all off the base or the piston would hit the top of the cylinder (which is was already doing). Therefore you compromised on the base, machined the desired clearance into the squish, and adjusted the port to achieve the final result. 

Is that correct?

What was the driving reasons behind lowering the intake port? Does this increase the charge air by opening the port sooner for a longer duration? I am guessing it is years of experience that gave you the .080" adjustment in the port.

I think one day I'll grab a cheapie chainsaw and hook into it. I have my 4620 Mac at home, it may become the test bed.

Thanks for the help Randy

Graham


----------



## TK (Jun 20, 2012)

promac610 said:


> Obviously, it has more low end balls than a 372 or the like. Top end rpm balls, no... but gobs and gobs of torque balls.



You sure know your balls  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Still sorting out the carb tune....it's tough to get lean enough.



Unless Bertrand set it, I bet the pop-off is nutty high! Probably 20-30 instead of around 12-16(ish).


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 20, 2012)

Graham99 said:


> The machining part is actually quite simple, and I understood why you did what you did. You wanted to lower the intake port, but couldnt take it all off the base or the piston would hit the top of the cylinder (which is was already doing). Therefore you compromised on the base, machined the desired clearance into the squish, and adjusted the port to achieve the final result.
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> ...




You have it all figured out Graham. Yes the .080 comes from using a degree wheel to determing how much the port needed to be lowered to get the timing at the point I wanted, and what I wanted comes from building many, many engines. 



Metals406 said:


> Unless Bertrand set it, I bet the pop-off is nutty high! Probably 20-30 instead of around 12-16(ish).



Yep.......it was really high. I used a weaker spring for a guesstimation. I need a pop-off tester. 



Video is uploading now.....


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You have it all figured out Graham. Yes the .080 comes from using a degree wheel to determing how much the port needed to be lowered to get the timing at the point I wanted, and what I wanted comes from building many, many engines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't you have a MityVac?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 20, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Don't you have a MityVac?



Just a vac tester. I'm working on a tester the uses a blood pressure tester bulb....just need the gauge yet.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 20, 2012)

With a 9 pin rim 32" bar....

[video=youtube;M7wSs7GX0MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7wSs7GX0MU&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like it may cut up some tooth picks.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell (Jun 20, 2012)

In that first video I saw those legs and figured you had your wife testing the saw for you.

This get you to #1? :msp_wink:


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 20, 2012)

morgaj1 said:


> Randy, you could sue those legs for non-support :hmm3grin2orange:



looks like a pair of chicken legs to me:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Just a vac tester. I'm working on a tester the uses a blood pressure tester bulb....just need the gauge yet.



you mean like this


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> With a 9 pin rim 32" bar....
> 
> [video=youtube;M7wSs7GX0MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7wSs7GX0MU&feature=youtu.be[/video]



sounds good, sure holds the rpms
now for the legs  you must use a venus shaver:msp_biggrin: sorry,, i couldn't resist


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 20, 2012)

Some more pics.....of the saw....not my boney legs. :msp_biggrin:

I lowered the jug so much that the flywheel was rubbing the jug here.






So I chucked up the flywheel....






....and cut a bit off. 






In this shot you can tell how much larger the exhaust flange outlet is over stock.






Some shots of the muffler mods.











Check out this 066 piston sitting on the 3120 piston.


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 20, 2012)

good job randy,,, very educational seriously,,, wish i could do porting like that,,, guess some day i will


----------



## promac850 (Jun 20, 2012)

TK said:


> You sure know your balls  :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, I've got six of them. Quantity with decent quality...


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 20, 2012)

promac610 said:


> Yeah, I've got six of them. Quantity with decent quality...



:waaaht::sick::sick: are you serious??? wake up,,, its only a dream :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 20, 2012)

I've used a drill bit or a bolt to plug the fuel line too! Nice work! Nice to work on something you don't have to clean up!


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 20, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> I've used a drill bit or a bolt to plug the fuel line too! Nice work! Nice to work on something you don't have to clean up!



I've had that same bit in a lot of pics.......I've been asked what it's for more than once.


----------



## Graham99 (Jun 21, 2012)

Saw you tested with a Stihl bar in a husqvarna chainsaw. They didnt want to fight did they? :biggrin: All the stihl fans will be saying it's only that good with a stihl bar 

Thanks for the explanation earlier Randy. 

Regards
Graham


----------



## Nardoo (Jun 21, 2012)

Finally, I have something to add on a build thread.
I use golf tees to block off fuel/impulse lines. There, I feel much better.

Al.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 21, 2012)

Graham99 said:


> Saw you tested with a Stihl bar in a husqvarna chainsaw. They didnt want to fight did they? :biggrin: All the stihl fans will be saying it's only that good with a stihl bar
> 
> Thanks for the explanation earlier Randy.
> 
> ...


Hey Randy you know that saw wouldn't have pulled half that good without that stihl bar oke:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 21, 2012)

morgaj1 said:


> Randy, you could sue those legs for non-support :hmm3grin2orange:



Looks like something is wrong with the hight/width relationship in that video......:msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Still sorting out the carb tune....it's tough to get lean enough.



Is the venturi bored out?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 21, 2012)

Nardoo said:


> Finally, I have something to add on a build thread.
> I use golf tees to block off fuel/impulse lines. There, I feel much better.
> 
> Al.



A damn good idea Al. I'll pick up some next time I'm out. The drill bit was stuck in this line and tough to remove with the carb and filter base in place. Thanks for the idea. :msp_thumbup:



SawTroll said:


> Is the venturi bored out?



No Niko, it's the stock bore. The issue was that the high side metering needle was too blunt. I tapered it to a sharper angle then rounded the tip a bit. It works much better now with a finer adjustment range, but it still doesn't set at what we would consider a "normal" setting. It's at a half turn out from seated. 

It's now tuned to 13,500 rpm. I'll back it down to 13,000 before it goes home.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jun 21, 2012)

Nardoo said:


> Finally, I have something to add on a build thread.
> I use golf tees to block off fuel lines.
> Al.



:msp_thumbup: I use forceps hemostats and have used nails. Like the golf tee idea over the nails. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## TK (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a $4 vac line coupling kit from an auto parts store with rubber/vinyl caps over one end. The kit supplies two ended barbed plastic fittings that fit nearly every size small engine line I've run into, they're very short, and easy to work with. They also come in a divide case so they're separated and easy to find the one you need


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 21, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Looks like something is wrong with the hight/width relationship in that video......:msp_wink:



Uncle Niko,
I thought the same thing, and then I changed the aspect ratio on my monitor. The piece of wood Randy is cutting on looks more dimensionally correct................the legs on the other hand.......well, they still look like baby giraffe legs.



Oh I almost forgot............................, and stuff.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 21, 2012)

Jon1212 said:


> Oh I almost forgot............................, and stuff.



Did someone say pie.....:jester:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> With a 9 pin rim 32" bar....
> 
> [video=youtube;M7wSs7GX0MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7wSs7GX0MU&feature=youtu.be[/video]



I just had to bump this video back up. :msp_biggrin:

I love watching the handlebar flex.....I'm putting some serious pressure on that saw.


----------



## wendell (Jun 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I love watching the handlebar flex.....I'm putting some serious pressure on that saw.



With those legs, I'm surprised you're able.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> With those legs, I'm surprised you're able.



Those legs could kick you in your big ass hard enough to snap your neck. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell (Jun 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Those legs could kick you in your big ass hard enough to snap your neck. :msp_biggrin:



In your dreams, Twiggy. :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> In your dreams, Twiggy. :msp_wink:



Well......it was a nice thought. :msp_sad:


----------



## wendell (Jun 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well......it was a nice thought. :msp_sad:



Well, if it makes you feel any better, I was feelin' a bit afeered there for a second. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 22, 2012)

wendell said:


> Well, if it makes you feel any better, I was feelin' a bit afeered there for a second. :msp_w00t:



Just watch this video again. 

[video=youtube;M7wSs7GX0MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7wSs7GX0MU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 22, 2012)

Nardoo said:


> Finally, I have something to add on a build thread.
> I use golf tees to block off fuel/impulse lines. There, I feel much better.
> 
> Al.



*FORE!*:big_smile:


----------



## wendell (Jun 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Just watch this video again.
> 
> [video=youtube;M7wSs7GX0MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7wSs7GX0MU&feature=player_embedded[/video]



Where's the after video?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 22, 2012)

wendell said:


> Where's the after video?



:msp_mad:


----------



## stihlboy (Jun 22, 2012)

is it me or does that porting look a litle mild?


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 22, 2012)

wendell said:


> In your dreams, Twiggy. :msp_wink:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 22, 2012)

stihlboy said:


> is it me or does that porting look a litle mild?



It is very mild......and still holding over 12,000 rpm with a 9 pin rim. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 22, 2012)

Just caught this thread, hope life in Tennessee is good my friend. Randy you know I like the big saws, got my attention:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 22, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Just caught this thread, hope life in Tennessee is good my friend. Randy you know I like the big saws, got my attention:msp_thumbup:



Life is real good Norm. I watched about 30 minutes of the national news a few days ago (something I very rarely do). After that I realized just how lucky I am to live here in the sticks.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 22, 2012)

Good deal buddy, yes indeed you are lucky. I will never argue that. Can not beat the hills or the country life.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 22, 2012)

have you tried it in in a big log yet ?


----------



## Sprintcar (Jun 22, 2012)

Dang,

golf tees, chicken legs, dropping the intake floor, kicking :censored:all in one thread.

God Bless America!
:big_smile:

Oh yeah, nice saw ya wuss!


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 22, 2012)

Sprintcar said:


> Dang,
> 
> golf tees, chicken legs, dropping the intake floor, kicking :censored:all in one thread.
> 
> ...



Well thanks Jerry.........I think.


----------



## Sprintcar (Jun 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Well thanks Jerry.........I think.



Anytime my good friend. Now bout that birfday!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hqv (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome saw and work done.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 22, 2012)

hqv said:


> Awesome saw and work done.





Thank you.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 22, 2012)

Sprintcar said:


> Dang,
> 
> golf tees, chicken legs, dropping the intake floor, kicking :censored:all in one thread.
> 
> ...



No pie.....?


----------



## Sprintcar (Jun 22, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> No pie.....?



And STUFF!

:boss:


----------



## morgaj1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Did somebody mention pie?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 24, 2012)

I may or may not have mentioned my love of pie. Apple, pumpkin, rhubarb, mince meat, pecan, sweet potato, coconut cream, peach, and of course there's cherry pie.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 24, 2012)

I have never had nor even seen sweet potato pie. I imagine to be like pumpkin pie. Is it similar?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 24, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> I have never had nor even seen sweet potato pie. I imagine to be like pumpkin pie. Is it similar?



Very similar.


----------



## Nardoo (Jun 24, 2012)

If you have never had blackberry pie you have not lived. Worth the 24 hour flight to Australia just for that alone. Mmm pie.

Al.


----------



## Nardoo (Jun 24, 2012)

OMG. I forgot mango pie!


----------



## morgaj1 (Jun 24, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> I have never had nor even seen sweet potato pie. I imagine to be like pumpkin pie. Is it similar?



Better. Sweet potato pie is a good ol' Southern tradition.


----------



## youngs24 (Jun 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It is very mild......and still holding over 12,000 rpm with a 9 pin rim. :msp_thumbup:




So you are saying the saw is holding over 12,000 rpm's in the cut? 

Later Troy


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 24, 2012)

youngs24 said:


> So you are saying the saw is holding over 12,000 rpm's in the cut?
> 
> Later Troy



When self feeding it's ranging from 11,500 and 12,500. It holds rpm very well. 



Mango pie? Will you pick me up at the airport Al? :msp_wink:


----------



## mweba (Jun 25, 2012)

It has long been my understanding that Lucifer was cast from the pearly gates while attempting to make off with our Lord and Saviour's portion of rhubarb pie.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 25, 2012)

mweba said:


> It has long been my understanding that Lucifer was cast from the pearly gates while attempting to make off with our Lord and Saviour's portion of rhubarb pie.


----------



## morgaj1 (Jun 25, 2012)

mweba said:


> It has long been my understanding that Lucifer was cast from the pearly gates while attempting to make off with our Lord and Saviour's portion of rhubarb pie.



I have never had rhubarb pie. Am I missing out?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 25, 2012)

morgaj1 said:


> I have never had rhubarb pie. Am I missing out?



No, not really...............................:msp_sneaky:






Don't tell him the truth................more for us.....................


----------



## dancan (Jun 25, 2012)

Strawberry rhubarb pie is a different matter :msp_smile:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 25, 2012)

001Jon1212 said:


> No, not really...............................:msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you look different today jon , just cant pinpoint what it is ............


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 25, 2012)

I had to chime in on the Strawberry Rhubarb pie. Lordy mercy thats some good stuff.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 25, 2012)

morgaj1 said:


> I have never had rhubarb pie. Am I missing out?



My grand mother used to make a rhubarb and strawberry pie. Oh my is all I can say.:msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 25, 2012)

I was 2 posts behind oh well srawberry rhubarb PIEEEEEEEE.:wink2:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 25, 2012)

There was a saw in this thread..........right? 




Funny how Scott (the owner) has never posted. Hell maybe he don't much like pie???


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> There was a saw in this thread..........right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Randy remember when you ported my MS 390, and how it generated nearly 30 pages. Granted only three or so pages were of any use, but still.....................


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 25, 2012)

A Mastermind said:


> There was a saw in this thread..........right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is a saw thread.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## wendell (Jun 25, 2012)

*jon1212 said:


> randy remember that one time at band camp when you took your flute and.....



tmi!


----------



## mweba (Jun 25, 2012)

A Mastermind said:


> Hell maybe he don't much like pie???



Say it ain't so!!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 25, 2012)

Who doesn't like pie!!???

Ban'em. :msp_angry:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 25, 2012)

*Jon1212 said:


> Randy remember when you ported my MS 390, and how it generated nearly 30 pages. Granted only three or so pages were of any use, but still.....................



Those were the good old days.......rep still mattered and Audible Fart was here to cheer for the MS390....



mweba said:


> Say it ain't so!!!!



I know.....................right?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Those damned blackberrys introduced here by the Poms have taken over the land, but yum to the blackberry pie with just the right pastry and whipped cream!

Rhubarb aye? Don't get enough of it. Double yum. Then there's apple and rhubarb. Hmmmm!


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 25, 2012)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Those damned blackberrys introduced here by the Poms have taken over the land, but yum to the blackberry pie with just the right pastry and whipped cream!
> 
> Rhubarb aye? Don't get enough of it. Double yum. Then there's apple and rhubarb. Hmmmm!



Good seeing Ya Al. Hows the pub business?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 25, 2012)

A Mastermind said:


> Good seeing Ya Al. Hows the pub business?



Hi Randy....just gotta tread lightly in that business!


----------



## Sprintcar (Jun 25, 2012)

Pie, any pie, no not a cow pie. DSS will laff his :censored: off.


----------



## dse (Jun 25, 2012)

A Mastermind said:


> There was a saw in this thread..........right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To be honest I do usually pass on pie.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 25, 2012)

Guess Im the only one that dont know what Rhubarb pie is . I can sure tear up some Coconut pie though!!


----------



## ptjeep (Jun 25, 2012)

Damn you fat boys, i keep coming in here hoping to find more info on the 3120 and all yall do is talk about pie! Maybe its time Mastermind meets Jenny Craig:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mweba (Jun 25, 2012)

ptjeep said:


> Damn you fat boys, i keep coming in here hoping to find more info on the 3120 and all yall do is talk about pie! Maybe its time Mastermind meets Jenny Craig:msp_biggrin:



That Husky hauls ass, nuff said.......now who is down for a pie bake off next GTG?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 25, 2012)

mweba said:


> That Husky hauls ass, nuff said.......now who is down for a pie bake off next GTG?



Oh hell yes. I'm in for a ported and heavily modded pie. :cool2:


----------



## mweba (Jun 25, 2012)

A Mastermind said:


> Oh hell yes. I'm in for a ported and heavily modded pie. :cool2:



LMAO How do I get that in my sig?


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 25, 2012)

mweba said:


> LMAO How do I get that in my sig?



Copy and paste Bro......copy and paste. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 25, 2012)

dse said:


> To be honest I do usually pass on pie.



Dude... That ain't right...
Just sayin...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jun 25, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Guess Im the only one that dont know what Rhubarb pie is . I can sure tear up some Coconut pie though!!



You hav'ent lived yet, my friend. :msp_biggrin:



mweba said:


> That Husky hauls ass, nuff said.......now who is down for a pie bake off next GTG?



I got dibs on one of the judges spots.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 26, 2012)

Ill be judge #2


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 26, 2012)

pie ???? :bad_smelly::bad_smelly::bad_smelly:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jun 26, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Guess Im the only one that dont know what Rhubarb pie is .



Huh? Go stand in the corner and face the wall Duane! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Preston (Jun 26, 2012)

A couple a points here. The legs are kinda tough to figure out but what's with the shorts and quick starts at the bottom of the stilts? I thought we wore boots when we cut. :msp_ohmy:

Also the modification work you're doing with the jug looks like a lot the things we did with our moto-cross engines back when I was riding. That was the late 60's and early 70's. Might fine work Randy.

And the pie thing, how could you leave out the lemon and chocolate meringue pie? And pecan? And fresh apple pie with homemade icecream on it. Where you folks live? What's going on here? :confused2: Oh well this is a chainsaw thread and not a cooking show. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Bluefish (Jun 26, 2012)

My momma makes a butterscotch pie from a recipe she got at a B & B on an island of the coast of New Brunswick. This would be the pie to end all pies. I am a trained pastry chef and this pie will stand up to anything I have ever seen for dessert. Russ


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 26, 2012)

Bluefish said:


> My momma makes a butterscotch pie from a recipe she got at a B & B on an island of the coast of New Brunswick. This would be the pie to end all pies. I am a trained pastry chef and this pie will stand up to anything I have ever seen for dessert. Russ



Butterscotch rocks!!!!
Just sayin...


----------



## Scooterbum (Jun 26, 2012)

Bluefish said:


> My momma makes a butterscotch pie from a recipe she got at a B & B on an island of the coast of New Brunswick. This would be the pie to end all pies. I am a trained pastry chef and this pie will stand up to anything I have ever seen for dessert. Russ



Didn't happen without a recipeuttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 26, 2012)

My moms butterscotch is my favorite pie. I could get the recipe but its in pinches and dashes. No real measurements.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 26, 2012)

Bluefish said:


> My momma makes a butterscotch pie from a recipe she got at a B & B on an island of the coast of New Brunswick. This would be the pie to end all pies. I am a trained pastry chef and this pie will stand up to anything I have ever seen for dessert. Russ





mdavlee said:


> My moms butterscotch is my favorite pie. I could get the recipe but its in pinches and dashes. No real measurements.




Funny you guys should mention butterscotch pie. My wife's favorite pies are what I refer to as "pudding in a pie shell"..... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 26, 2012)

this thread must be 3120 ways to bake a pie ..........



what cc saw and size bar is required to harvest rhubarb anyways ?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 26, 2012)

..Mastermind.. said:


> Funny you guys should mention butterscotch pie. My wife's favorite pies are what I refer to as "pudding in a pie shell"..... :msp_sneaky:



"Great story. Compelling, and rich."

"I love scotch. Scotchy, scotch, scotch. Here it goes down, down into my belly..."


----------



## like2surf (Sep 28, 2012)

Mastermind © said:


> Those legs could kick you in your big ass hard enough to snap your neck. :msp_biggrin:



You go boy! Now your talking.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 28, 2012)

It's strange how certain threads pop up around here. I've got another one of Scott's saws on the bench right now. 

Watch for a thread on the Solo 681.


----------



## mcginkleschmidt (Oct 22, 2012)

Randy, I've been lurking through some of your saw mod threads when I happened upon this thread with people commenting on your bird legs. I just wanted to add, don't feel alone as I've got a pair just like them. 

Some years ago I was working in my back yard with of pair of cutoff blue jeans when my neighbor made the comment, "you've got the skinniest legs I ever saw on a white man."  I guess that was the reason I could run so fast as a youth, thin legs are more aerodynamic as they are lighter cut through the air more easily.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 22, 2012)

mcginkleschmidt said:


> Randy, I've been lurking through some of your saw mod threads when I happened upon this thread with people commenting on your bird legs. I just wanted to add, don't feel alone as I've got a pair just like them.
> 
> Some years ago I was working in my back yard with of pair of cutoff blue jeans when my neighbor made the comment, "you've got the skinniest legs I ever saw on a white man."  I guess that was the reason I could run so fast as a youth, thin legs are more aerodynamic as they are lighter cut through the air more easily.



LOL

Once I was on a scaffolding installing siding when a guy comes around and says "damn man you sure are brave". 

I tell him that's it not too high and is not a big deal. 

He comes back with "yeah but you're up there on those stilts". :bang:


----------



## jropo (Oct 22, 2012)

What does a new 3120 go for now days?


----------



## Nitroman (Oct 23, 2012)

jropo said:


> What does a new 3120 go for now days?



About $1600-$1700 bucks.


----------



## MCW (Oct 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I don't find a stock MS880 at all impressive either. .404 is not required on this kind of saw. I run a 3/8 9-pin on my ported 084.



It depends what you're cutting Brad. I run both .404" and 3/8" on my 3120 and the 3/8" stays in the shed if there is any hint of dirt. It's not much fun having to pull the bar out mid cut on a big dirty log for a resharpen which is why .404" is handy sometimes.



Mastermind said:


> When self feeding it's ranging from 11,500 and 12,500. It holds rpm very well.



Just a chain tip Randy. If you grind all the cutters and depth guages off you'll pull 13,000rpm in the cut guaranteed. No need to thank me, that's just the kind of guy I am...


----------



## Officer's Match (Oct 23, 2012)

mcginkleschmidt said:


> Randy, I've been lurking through some of your saw mod threads when I happened upon this thread with people commenting on your bird legs. I just wanted to add, don't feel alone as I've got a pair just like them.
> 
> Some years ago I was working in my back yard with of pair of cutoff blue jeans when my neighbor made the comment, "you've got the skinniest legs I ever saw on a white man."  I guess that was the reason I could run so fast as a youth, thin legs are more aerodynamic as they are lighter cut through the air more easily.



Thin kerf legs - awesome!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

This saw is back.......Scott wants to get a little more out of it.

Finger ports and more compression is what I'm doing. :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This saw is back.......Scott wants to get a little more out of it.
> 
> Finger ports and more compression is what I'm doing. :msp_wink:



Video when done???


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Video when done???



I may be bringing it to the WKY GTG and giving it back to Scott there. I ain't too keen on dragging this big saw thru the woods to make a video. I'm scared of ticks.......Lymes about killed me once already ya know.


----------



## buck futter (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This saw is back.......Scott wants to get a little more out of it.
> 
> Finger ports and more compression is what I'm doing. :msp_wink:





it looked like the chain was dull to me...

but those sure are some nice legs.

did you adjust the ign timing?

what does it have for comp now?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I may be bringing it to the WKY GTG and giving it back to Scott there. I ain't too keen on dragging this big saw thru the woods to make a video. I'm scared of ticks.......Lymes about killed me once already ya know.



Yes... Ticks are bad...


Guess I been fortunate...


----------



## buck futter (Jul 25, 2013)

any idea how you are going to do the fingers?
will you smell them when you are done?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

buck futter said:


> it looked like the chain was dull to me...
> 
> but those sure are some nice legs.
> 
> ...



I've learned a lot about chain since that video was made.

The legs ain't changed.

Yep.

It ain't done yet.


----------



## ptjeep (Jul 25, 2013)

Just curious why you trying finger ports? Trying something new or customers orders? Looking forward Wiggs GTG


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've learned a lot about chain since that video was made.
> 
> The legs ain't changed.
> 
> ...



Will you be making the "bent thumb" carvings in this one? And how large will they need to be in a saw of this size??


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

Just looking for more.......:msp_wink:


----------



## buck futter (Jul 25, 2013)

buck futter said:


> any idea how you are going to do the fingers?
> will you smell them when you are done?



can you answer these questions?

have you ever done them before?

after the fingering will you be smelling your fingers?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

buck futter said:


> can you answer these questions?
> 
> have you ever done them before?
> 
> after the fingering will you be smelling your fingers?



Yes I've done them several times........not too many in work saws though. 

I'm smelling my fingers now.......they smell like wasabi peas.


----------



## buck futter (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yes I've done them several times........not too many in work saws though.
> 
> I'm smelling my fingers now.......they smell like wasabi peas.



thats good just dont touch your eyes.

looking forward to seeing the end product.

Do you have time to do some r and d for us? Just put in fingers and see how much gain there is. or make all the other changes test it then. put the fingers in and test.

i know it would be a lot of work.

maybe you have already done this

David


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

buck futter said:


> thats good just dont touch your eyes.
> 
> looking forward to seeing the end product.
> 
> ...



Well what I'm doing is adding fingers and 30psi.

Without having a big test log, or a 12 pin rim with matching bar to test it in smaller stuff I'm just gonna have to use the old "seat of the pants" test. Last year at the WKY GTG a real strong running 395 that I also built and this saw were about the same with 9 pin rims and 36" bars........hopefully these new mods will help this saw pull ahead.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

How many RPM's do you hope to gain by adding the fingers?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> How many RPM's do you hope to gain by adding the fingers?



I ain't got a clue. :msp_sad:

I'm into something I'm a bit new at with the fingers......


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I ain't got a clue. :msp_sad:
> 
> I'm into something I'm a bit new at with the fingers......



Should be interesting to find out!!!:msp_wink:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 25, 2013)

do those fingers hurt the bottom end ?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> do those fingers hurt the bottom end ?



What do you think David, Matt?????


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> What do you think David, Matt?????



I think I'm glad you're doing it, not me...


----------



## buck futter (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> What do you think David, Matt?????



it would definately depend how big they are.:smile2:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

buck futter said:


> it would definately depend how big they are.:smile2:



Since the uppers were widened in the first round of porting these fingers are just across the bridge feeding into the widened area of the uppers (which I've widened a little more now). They are 1/2" wide and about 1/4" deep in the middle of the trench.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 25, 2013)

i had a 250r engine once that had those ,was hard to ride ,flat like no one was home down low ,then a light switch came on and would take off ,good for the holeshot ,but wore you out everywhere else,if i remember right they were icicle shaped ,had a taper big at top ,smaller at bottom


----------



## buck futter (Jul 25, 2013)

Also if the fingering left anything behind it may fester and cause problems later.


----------



## buck futter (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Since the uppers were widened in the first round of porting these fingers are just across the bridge feeding into the widened area of the uppers (which I've widened a little more now). They are 1/2" wide and about 1/4" deep in the middle of the trench.




Dean (Klickitsackit) used to use those never tried that style.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Since the uppers were widened in the first round of porting these fingers are just across the bridge feeding into the widened area of the uppers (which I've widened a little more now). They are 1/2" wide and about 1/4" deep in the middle of the trench.



It would seem that 2 intersecting streams would cause turbulence... No?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> i had a 250r engine once that had those ,was hard to ride ,flat like no one was home down low ,then a light switch came on and would take off ,good for the holeshot ,but wore you out everywhere else,if i remember right they were icicle shaped ,had a taper big at top ,smaller at bottom



The beauty of saws is, there's no corners....:msp_wink:

It's all straight away's...


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> It would seem that 2 intersecting streams would cause turbulence... No?



Maybe........but one will be heading toward the back wall and the other upward. They meet at the intake end of the upper, so it may be a good sorta thing. 




Or not.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> The beauty of saws is, there's no corners....:msp_wink:
> 
> It's all straight away's...



not much of an expantion chamber to adjust the power stages too,i do like tourque in a worksaw though ,don't like pipey that you cant lean on :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

One thing that I was told by a guy that's a lot smarter than me was that more transfer area makes more power unless you kill velocity or run outta carb.

I'm still learning. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> One thing that I was told by a guy that's a lot smarter than me was that more transfer area makes more power unless you kill velocity or run outta carb.
> 
> I'm still learning. :msp_unsure:



Sounds like sage advice...

Get the epoxy out Randy...
Time to stuff that case...


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

What amazes me about these "simple" two stroke engines is how they each behave differently to the same mods. What works great on one can make another into a turd.......

I wish I knew even half of what I thought I did a couple of years ago.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

Cutting these damn things up helps with frustrations.


----------



## young (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This saw is back.......Scott wants to get a little more out of it.
> 
> Finger ports and more compression is what I'm doing. :msp_wink:



what you talking about? hasnt that saw been back there like forever. as long as my ms170:tongue2:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

Yep......it's been here longer than your Mini Mac. 





young said:


> what you talking about? hasnt that saw been back there like forever. as long as my ms170:tongue2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yep......it's been here longer than your Mini Mac.



He needs a Mac Mini....
Not a Mini-Mac...

Just sayin...


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> He needs a Mac Mini....
> Not a Mini-Mac...
> 
> Just sayin...



He needs something........but I can't help the poor ####er. :msp_unsure:


----------



## boxygen (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Cutting these damn things up helps with frustrations.



I think you ground a little too much on that jug. I think the compression will probably suffer.


----------



## buck futter (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Cutting these damn things up helps with frustrations.



love the view did you cut the squish on that one? is that a 460?


check these out Randall......


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

buck futter said:


> love the view did you cut the squish on that one? is that a 460?
> 
> 
> check these out Randall......



It's a stock 066 jug. 

I just ran this 3120.......holy ####!!!!!

It's a runner now for sure.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's a stock 066 jug.
> 
> I just ran this 3120.......holy ####!!!!!
> 
> It's a runner now for sure.



Cool!! You think the finger ports were the ticket?? 
Or something else???


----------



## Nitroman (Jul 26, 2013)

buck futter said:


> Dean (Klickitsackit) used to use those never tried that style.



Really? Fascinating coincidence here. I happen to have a 3120 massaged by Dean.



Mastermind said:


> I just ran this 3120.......holy ####!!!!!
> It's a runner now for sure.



I am excited by this. Did you make a flick?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Cool!! You think the finger ports were the ticket??
> Or something else???



Well once inside I tweaked the port timing a bit too........angled the uppers......advanced the ignition some more.......added 30psi......cut the air horn off the air filter base.......and stuff. 



Nitroman said:


> Really? Fascinating coincidence here. I happen to have a 3120 massaged by Dean.
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited by this. Did you make a flick?



Not yet......it was late. Gotta go meet Wiggs in Nashville. Later.....


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 26, 2013)

I am excited about this too. I also have a 3120 that just needs a little more. My ported 395 keeps up with my ported 3120. This is good news to me.

Doug

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> I am excited about this too. I also have a 3120 that just needs a little more. My ported 395 keeps up with my ported 3120. This is good news to me.
> 
> Doug
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2



Well we sure found more here. :msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 26, 2013)

Does this mean that I need to go back in my 084?


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 26, 2013)

I figured you would get a gain like that with them. I've wanted to try a set in a few different saws.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> I figured you would get a gain like that with them. I've wanted to try a set in a few different saws.



I just re-injured my wrist starting the damn thing.........I reckon the timing's a bit high. :msp_sad:


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Not yet......it was late. *Gotta go meet Wiggs in Nashville.* Later.....



He'll be late.....


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> He'll be late.....



If he don't get lost in Paducah..


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2013)

Wiggs is so slow it takes him an hour and a half to watch Sixty Minutes....:msp_sad:


----------



## wendell (Jul 26, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> If he don't get lost in Paducah..



and there is a lot of construction. :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2013)

wendell said:


> and there is a lot of construction. :msp_wink:



Uh Oh...
Wiggs is in deep ####...

Hope he makes it back in time for his GTG...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just re-injured my wrist starting the damn thing.........I reckon the timing's a bit high. :msp_sad:



I had to put a snow blower handle on mine. It will rip your fingers off if it pulls the cord back. Plus I have to pull with all my might so if just encase it does pull back. Ouch!!


----------



## Nitroman (Jul 27, 2013)

Great minds think alike. I have a snowmachine handle on mine. Much easier to find with gloves on and so much better to grip.


----------



## sam-tip (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes much like a search and rescue handle. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 5, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 5, 2013)

I ended up adding finger ports to this one.....like these.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Dec 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I ended up adding finger ports to this one.....like these.


 

Very cool. I like it and nice looking work. The new transfers look to be pretty symmetrical.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been doing quite a few finger ports lately. The 3120 really likes em.


----------

